# Day 1



## annaspanna80 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

Today I started on my Animas 2020 pump. I went to the clinic for 4 hours, and was taught how to use it. I go back tomorrow for another 2 hours. 
I have already had a hypo, and I disconnected briefly earlier, then had an error saying it couldn't deliver my bolus at dinner. I wasn't quite connected properly. Then my tubing filled with air bubbles. I had to phone for advice. 

I feel so overwhelmed by it all, and I am so frightend I won't be able to do it. Did anyone else feel like this at the start?

Anna


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Anna, sorry to hear that you have been having problems so soon.  I don't know a great deal about pumps, but I think most people have some sort of teething troubles. Try and regard each problem as a lesson learned for the future - I'm sure it won't be long before you'll be wondering how you managed without it!  Keep in touch with your team and hopefully the people here will also be able to help you out.


----------



## am64 (Jun 21, 2010)

hi anna can help you but im sure the pumpers will be on soon to help out x good luck


----------



## Patricia (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh dear Anna, what a shame you've had a rough start. Are you in touch with a DSN over the next couple of days, 24/7? You really need support through this time.

I'm guessing that the disconnection may have had something to do with the bubbles, but to be honest we've never had this trouble. My son is on Medtronic. Sometimes what looks like bubbles in the tube aren't actually bubbles, so this may also be the case. ALSO, I don't think that air gets into the system easily from the 'connection' end, if that makes sense. Disconnection shouldn't let air in with any regularity.

SO. What you have encountered today strikes me as unusual, and not what pumping is about generally. Hold tight, get yourself settled again tomorrow, and soon it will all sink in. It *is* hard work and different to start, as you know. But it will pay off in terms of quality of life etc very soon. 

You WILL be able to do this. The settling in is by far the worst. Once some levels are set and the mechanics are adjusted to, it's brilliant. Seriously. Take heart and take a deep breath.

I'm sure more pumpers and carers of pumpers will be on soon!

xxoo


----------



## bex123 (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah im feeling a bit like you i started with my pump a week ago , ive had 2 warning messages and bubbles! i posted about it yesterday , im putting it down to teething problems and that im on a huge learning curve , although a week down the line im definatley more confident with it now , it can only get better  stick with it its going to make such a big difference xx


----------



## annaspanna80 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies - after a rough nite - hypo at bed time, which I over corrected, then had BG of 24.4 during night, am finding it a bit better today. I went back to clinic, and I changed my infussion set, as I was worried about doing it on my own. I have also changed my insulin:carb ratio, and my correction dose ratio - hopefully that will help! 
Xx


----------



## purpleshadez (Jun 23, 2010)

annaspanna80 said:


> Thank you all for your replies - after a rough nite - hypo at bed time, which I over corrected, then had BG of 24.4 during night, am finding it a bit better today. I went back to clinic, and I changed my infussion set, as I was worried about doing it on my own. I have also changed my insulin:carb ratio, and my correction dose ratio - hopefully that will help!
> Xx



Good luck Anna  

I hope things settle down for you soon. 

All the best, Martin


----------



## randomange (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Anna

I'm another Animas user - I have a lovely blue one that I have named Chuck 

I hope things are starting to settle down a bit now.  The first few days can be a bit rocky for most pumpers I think - it's such a huge change from MDI!  My first night I was woken up at 3am with an occlusion alarm - not the most fun thing to try to deal with at that time of the morning when you're new to the pump!   I think it's quite common to have hypos for the first few days while you're sorting things out, as you're long-acting generally kicks around for that long.

So teething problems aren't that unusual, and all the more scary because you're learning something new.  Don't worry though, give it some time and you'll be a pro and wondering how you ever did without this little gadget!


----------



## Viki (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Anna,  

Im another Animas pumper. I had a rough first day too, I think it seems to be the norm with any pump. My DSN likened starting on a pump to completely going back to the beginning, the hypos, hypers and other general dramas are all to be expected whilst you find your feet. Try not to let it put you off, everytime something goes wrong, its one more thing you've learnt to deal with on the pump.

Bear in mind that pumping can completely turn you insulin requirement on it head, so the funny readings youre getting could be an effect of that too. Mine have cut by about a third on the pump so i had a lot of hypos in the early days! 

Once youve got a bit more confident and start tweaking and experimenting, try not to get all excited and change lots of things at once. Thats what I did, new ratios, new basal patterns, new correction factors etc! Needless to say it all went belly up and I had no idea what to do and was totally overwhelmed! Pumping takes time to master, I'm 18months in and i know theres still loads i can do to fine tune it further but im taking it really slow and concentrating on one thing at a time.

Stick with it, its a great pump and soom you'll be changing the infusion sets at record speed without even thinking about it. As Ange said, it wont be long till your wondering what you ever did without it!

PS. What colour did you choose? Im a greeny!! 

x


----------



## annaspanna80 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for your support and encouragement. I am getting there slowly. Infusion site been itchy today, no sign of infection, DSN thinks it may be the heat. 

I need to get past a mental barrier I have about bedtime BS. I have always feared going to bed on single figures, as worried about night time hypos. Last night I went to bed on 8.4, so pleased with myself for that!  

I am a pink pumper by the way! Have turned very girlie over the last couple of  years!!  

Xx


----------



## Rainbow (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Anna,
I've only been pumping six weeks so I know exactly how you're feeling. I have been allergic to the adhesive on plasters and dressings before so I was wary of having trouble with the cannula.  My nurse prescribed Cavilon, its a barrier film lotion that comes in a small 28ml pump bottle. I have found it does the trick for me. I just apply it while I'm filling my resevoir and its dry in a minute or two.  It may help if your itching persists.  
Sue


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Annaspanner!

Hows it going now you are almost a couple of weeks in? Hope things have settled a bit now. I think what you have described is what happens to everyone - I had such a head-mess when I started, especially in the first few days. I really couldnt do much at all.

BTW, there is no better way to pump other than to pump in pink! I was trying to explain this today to someone with a grey pump who wanted a pink one. Pink pumping just makes life better


----------

